# directv stream



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

A simple question how do I set my cloud dvr to record only new programs and no reruns?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> A simple question how do I set my cloud dvr to record only new programs and no reruns?


I've been trying to figure that out and I don't see a way to do it.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Rich said:


> I've been trying to figure that out and I don't see a way to do it.


ouch


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> ouch


I asked this question on the directv forums also I got no response


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Very easy. When you click record on the show you can select all or new


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Very easy. When you click record on the show you can select all or new


 just tried it doesn't work from guide I hit record it says recording I hit record again it says recording series I am using the directv box c71kw


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> just tried it doesn't work from guide I hit record it says recording I hit record again it says recording series I am using the directv box c71kw


Are you clicking record right from guide or clicking the show then record


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Are you clicking record right from guide or clicking the show then record


Going to the show in the guide then hitting record button Is that wrong?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> Going to the show in the guide then hitting record button Is that wrong?


Yes. Select the show then when the info pops up click record series and you will get the option


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i stopped the old recording and then restarted the recording and the option popped up = solved


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Very easy. When you click record on the show you can select all or new


Suppose I want to manually record eight hours of CNN, how do I do that?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Suppose I want to manually record eight hours of CNN, how do I do that?


You don’t. Can’t set manual timers


----------



## vzphoneman (Aug 7, 2010)

As said above, go to "list" and pick a show. Now click "stop recording" and then say yes then it will ask to record series and you can can select only new and the select yes. Also this will not delete show you already have recorded.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is another question can i use two remotes with the same c71kw? My wife wants her own remote.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> You don’t. Can’t set manual timers


Yup. This disturbs me.


----------

